#  Der kleine Patient >   Woher kommen Warzen >

## tina2011

hallo, 
mein Sohn (9) hat immer wieder hartnäckige Warzen an den Fingern. Wir haben schon verschiedene Mittel ausprobiert, die Warzen gehen auch kurzfristig weg. Kommen aber hartnäckig wieder. Die Kinderärztin sagt, ich sei nicht konsequent genug in der Verabreichung des Mittels - seh ich nicht so, naja.
Die Frage ist jetzt einfach, wo kommen die Dinger her?

----------


## Äskulap

Die Frage stellt sich nach der Art der Warzen. 
Die meisten werden von HPV (Humanes Papillomvirus) übertragen doch es gibt meines Wissens noch andere Viren.  
Meistens geht es über eine Schmierinfektion --> Schmierinfektion 
Ihre Hautärztin weiß über die Medikation dieser Warzen am besten Bescheid daher würde ich mit der Hautärztin weiter Kontakt halten. 
Alles Gute

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo tina2011, 
Kinder sind leider für die Erreger ein ganz leichtes Spiel, sodass die Warzen häufig wiederkommen. Die Viren können leider in diesem Alter noch nicht ausreichend bekämpft werden, was natürlich die immer wieder auftretende Wucherung erklärt. Folglich haben Kinder ein sehr hohes Risiko. 
In der Regel, wie Äskulap schon sagte, ist das humane Papillomavirus (HPV) verantwortlich. Lässt sich relativ einfach übertragen und ist - ganz  nebensächlich - auch als Auslöser von Gebärmutterhalskrebs sehr gut bekannt. Übertragungsweg ist die Schmierinfektion. Es reicht also schon Barfuß im Schwimmbad zu laufen, anderen Menschen die Hand zu geben, ect. um sich diesen Virus einzufangen. 
Je nachdem, wie die Immunantwort ist, so kann es durchaus vorkommen, das Warzen entstehen. Das ist kein muss, aber es kann vorkommen. 
Therapien sind unterschiedlich.  Man muss nicht immer etwas dagegen unternehmen. Mit viel Geduld und Zeit gehen oftmals diese Warzen auch von selbst wieder weg. Ganz ohne Medikamente. Manchmal helfen Pflaster, Lösungen, Salben, ect. oder auch das Vereisen. Die letzte Möglichkeit ist die chirurgische Entfernung.   
Viele Grüße

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab jetzt keine Antwort, sondern eine zusätzliche Frage, besonders an Herrn Dr. Baumann: 
Warzen bei alten Menschen, z.B. satt am Auge seitlich am Nasenrücken, sind wohl eher keine Virusinfektion? Ich denke, die laufen unter den sog. Alterswarzen? Aber scheußlich sind sie trotzdem. Eigentlich ist man häßlich genug, es müssen nicht auch noch Warzen sein, oder? Hat man eine Chance, die auf irgendeine Weise zu entfernen, ohne einfach die Schere zu nehmen!!!!!! 
So unglücklich wie das klingt, bin ich aber nicht :Peinlichkeit:  
Herzliche Grüße vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Ruhebärbele, 
soweit bekannt lassen sich Alterswarzen leider nur chirurgisch behandeln. Das heißt unter örtlicher Betäubung abtragen und anschließend mit Salbe und Pflaster versorgen. Das sind gutartiger Veränderungen der Haut, die nicht im Zusammenhang mit Viren o.ä. stehen. Vorteil ist: sie bleiben gutartig.  
Beste Grüße

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ich hatte als Kind auch an der Hand so ein hartnäckiges Ding. Bei mir hat damals ein Hausmittelchen geholfen ... die Milch vom Löwenzahn  :Smiley:  
Danach war es für immer verschwunden. Also falls ihr es damit noch nicht probiert haben solltet, ist es vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert. 
---> Löwenzahn (Taraxacum Officinale) - Gartenzauber

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte mir, dass das keine Viren sind.
Bei uns ist das noch dazu ein genetisches Erbstückchen. Schon Anfang der Vierziger habe ich mir eine ganze Menge dieser - allerdings sehr winzigen - Dinger bei einem Prof. in Strasbourg entfernen lassen. Diese kleinen nehme ich inzwischen hin. Aber neben dem Auge, fast auf der Nase? Bin ich nun doch eine Hexe :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?? :loser_3_cut: 
Trotzdem kann ich mich nicht beklagen über mein Altersbefinden.  :s_thumbup:  
Schönes Wochenende und herzlichste Grüße
Ruhebärbele

----------

